# Offshore trip to boombang or gardens



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking on going on a 2 day leaving on monday, weather looks nice, need a couple guys more... If interested pm your cel to talk about the trip....


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Trip canceled... Looking to find 2 good days this next weekend, will post later on the week


----------

